
A galactic visualization of the prime factors of the first million numbers - fanf2
https://twitter.com/jhnhw/status/1031829726757900288
======
Southclaws
Looks familiar...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observable_universe#/media/Fil...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observable_universe#/media/File:Observable_universe_logarithmic_illustration.png)

------
fanf2
A longer explanation can be found at
[https://johnhw.github.io/umap_primes/index.md.html](https://johnhw.github.io/umap_primes/index.md.html)
though the twitter discussion is also quite informative

